

A Short History Of The War On Syria - 2006-2014 - teamgb
http://www.moonofalabama.org/2013/09/a-short-history-of-the-war-on-syria-2006-2014.html#more

======
teamgb
Confirmed.

The website sana.sy of the Syrian Arab News Agency has been 'censored' or
'purged' from Google search results. Even after clicking through 10 pages of
results, not a single one links to Sana.sy. Contrast with DuckDuckGo and Bing
where it's the top result.

Google:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=syrian+arab+news+agency](https://www.google.com/search?q=syrian+arab+news+agency)

DuckDuckGo:
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=syrian+arab+news+agency](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=syrian+arab+news+agency)

Bing:
[http://www.bing.com/search?q=syrian+arab+news+agency](http://www.bing.com/search?q=syrian+arab+news+agency)

~~~
ufmace
Confirmed that the site seems to be de-listed on Google, but not why...

------
tzs
According to the article, Assad is a popular and beloved leader, who listened
to protestors and made reforms that addressed their concerns. The Syrian
people support the government, and the defections from the military to the
rebels have only been a few unimportant people.

